
Cambrian explosion: genetic algorithm experiment - aroberge
http://www.cambrianexplosion.com/
======
etherael
So inspiring to see god's hand at work, right in my browser. ;)

~~~
dbilenkin
As I wrote the code, I could feel his divine influence through my fingers.

~~~
marvin
Your application is cool. But are we really going to turn this into a
religious discussion? Because it's possible to be a Christian without
believing that a man in the sky has personally designed each individual
creature on earth. The latter is an extremist view which for some reason has
become the mainstream in the US.

~~~
jarin
To be honest, the first thing I thought after playing with this for a bit is
"hmm, I should show this to my religious friends".

~~~
Joeboy
Weirdly, it gave me a depressing feeling about the purposeless of life and an
unusual feeling of sympathy and envy for people who deal with it through
religious faith.

~~~
jarin
You don't need religious faith for your life to have a purpose. The only
difference is you need to/get to choose a purpose, instead of having one
dictated to you (which is often vague anyway).

------
dbilenkin
I created this site, if anyone has any questions.

~~~
nydev
How are you calculating fitness?

~~~
dbilenkin
The fitness is simply the distance traveled to the right. The DNA is made up
of segment lengths, with, joint rotation, joint speed and joint offset (when
the joints move relative to the other joints)

~~~
bemmu
How do you figure the movement of each joint? I saw some were kind of wobbly.

------
tantalor
I was pleasantly surprised to find you can zoom in/out the canvas.

~~~
dbilenkin
Nice. Wasn't sure if people would realize that. Unfortunately, this was a
project that was abandoned after being about 80% complete due to other stuff
getting in the way.

~~~
Zimahl
So your saying that it's like every other software project ever made ;)

~~~
dbilenkin
Ha, pretty much.

------
Rickasaurus
Great project! I'd love to see physical attributes change over time and not
just behavior though.

------
andrewflnr
Pushing the "Evolve" button crashed Mobile Safari. :(

~~~
Someone
Set "render" to "wire" and try again. That helped on my iPad.

